# ICAST 2008 New Products



## Bantam1

I know you all have been waiting patiently for me to post all the new products for 2009. Because this is my favorite site to post on you got to see the new stuff before any of the other websites I post on. I will post models and prices along with the pictures first. I'll get into specs a little later. So here they are:

The new Curado and Citica E reels:










Here are the models:

CU200E7 $179.99
CU200E5 $179.99
CU201E7 $179.99
CU300E $249.99
CU301E $249.99

CI200E $119.99
CI201E $119.99

The new Stella SW offshore spinning reel










STL5000SW $729.99
STL8000SW $829.99
STL8000SWPG (Power gear) $829.99
STL10000SW $829.99
STL18000SW $949.99
STL20000SW $949.99

The entire redesigned mid price point spinning reels










Solstace 1000,2500,4000FI $39.99
Sonora 1000,2500,4000FB $49.99
Sedona 500,1000,2500,4000FD $59.99
Spirex 1000,2500,4000FG $59.99
Sahara 500,1000,2500,3000,4000FD $79.99
Symetre 500,1000,2500,3000,4000FJ $99.99

New additions to the Tyrnos family









TYR8II










TYR50IILRS

Tyrnos 8II $329.99
Tyrnos 10II $329.99
Tyrnos50IILRS $469.99

I will continue this as a reply to this post.


----------



## Bantam1

*ICAST 2008 cont'd*

I have tried to use pictures of the new rods but they never really look good so I'll just tell you about them.

We changed the Clarus and Convergence lines this year.

The Clarus B model rods will be priced from $69.99-89.99.

Conergence A model rods will be priced from $49.99-79.99

Of course they will be covered by our lifetime warranty.

Time for the new gear...

The new Evair Marine shoe









They will be avialable in Navy and Khaki colors. All sizes will be $49.99 (very comfortable by the way)

New additions to the current Evair line up:










Khaki/Tan Evair boots and Camo Evair sandals

New pink Lucanus jig










New colors for the Butterfly Flat Side jigs









Rainbow









Firebrick (with glow belly)

Ok go ahead and make your shopping list. I have to post all of this info on 5 other websites now. Give me some time and I will answer your questions. All of this is on the website as of today for your viewing pleasure


----------



## Mudwhistle

Sweet! Was wondering just yesterday where i could find an ICAST update!

I'm diggin the new Curado & Citica.

Did i read somewhere they are the size of the current Citica/Curado 100s even though they are listed as a '200' size??


----------



## bogan

Is there a Saltwater version of the new Curado and Citica? I did not see an "ESV" on any of the models.


----------



## Bantam1

Yes they are very small in the hand. They are still as wide as a 200 but the height and length makes the reel feel as small as a 100 size. They feel so nice and this is the best Curado/Citica we have ever made. The perfomance is incredible! They balance perfectly on the Cumara rods too 


The reels are all approved for use in saltwater. There is no SV version as of right now. I am not sure if we have plans to release one or not.


----------



## ssmarinaman

hey Bantam1 

i'm sitting in hobby right now on my way there, I can't wait to see all the goodie,,do you have a booth there..


----------



## Bantam1

Yes we have a huge booth at the ICAST show. Trust me you can't miss it...


----------



## Mudwhistle

What is this 'SV' version you speak of? I would guess 'saltwater version' but i guess not given your sentence right before that.


----------



## Bantam1

SV is salt version. There is no SV version for the Curado or Citica E models.


----------



## Mudwhistle

Ok, i guess you got me confused. 

You said "The reels are all approved for use in saltwater." but then said there is no saltwater version in the works.


----------



## bogan

When will these reels hit retailers?


----------



## Bantam1

The previous SV reels had a deeper spool for increased line capacity. All of our reels, even the non "SV" models, are fine for use in saltwater.


----------



## Hal01

1. What is the difference between the CU200E7 and the E5? The gear ratio? 
2. When will they be available at our favorite retail outlets?

Thanks.


----------



## Bantam1

E7 is the 7:1 gear ratio and E5 has a 5:1 gear ratio.


Curado and Citica should be in the shelves next month


----------



## wooman

anything light like the 50mg or core ?


----------



## Bantam1

No changes or additions other than what I have posted. Some things have been postponed until next year that we were trying to release next year. No need to rush something if its not ready.


----------



## jabx1962

I bought 3 of those Lucanus Jigs a few weeks ago at BPS in Rancho Cucamonga, CA. I caught a good Halibut on the Blue one. 

I didn't see a Pink one. I believe I paid $18.00 each for the Lure. They are some Wicked looking Jigs.


----------



## MattK

When will the schematics be available for the new Curado and Citica?


----------



## Bantam1

I might have them. Shoot me your email and I'll send them over. The new stuff is still coming in slowly from Japan. We get one or two a day/week.


----------



## MattK

Got it! Thanks buddy.


----------



## TRACERP

I am so glad to finally see some pics of the new Curado. Almost picked up a 200dsv today at Academy...now I am just going to hold out. Mid-august the reels should hit the stores right?


----------



## Bantam1

Yes that is correct


----------



## DeepBlueGulf

Hello Bantam,

Thanks for the Icast news! Just wondering, what would the physical size of the Tyrnos 8 be similar too? Looks like an interesting reel!

DBG


----------



## Bantam1

Its around the same size as a Trinidad 14, maybe with slightly narrower spool.


----------



## Terrynj

heres a link to the specs...I like seeing the weight down under 8 oz for the 200 series! sweet!

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewcuradociticapreview09.html


----------



## dbarham

man what a drag thats why i use shimano curado 100b and 50mg no big bulky gear hanging down i think yall will lose business because of this they now look like the competition i will get on ebay before the old ones skyrocket whats the mg gonna be like ? the core dont have that bulky gear does it? it gets in my way after wading long periods thats why i ditched the daiwa inshore153 i dont like em at all! but shimano is the best i may have to compromise or buy up some older reels!


----------



## Bantam1

All of our new low profile reels have HEG which requires the larger gear box to accomodate the larger gears. This includes the Core, Calais DC, Curado E, Chronarch B, Cruxis...and probably any future products as well.


----------



## bbluefish

On the Calais series you have HEG gearing on the 100 but not on the 200 models. Is this because the gears are strong enough on the 200 without HEG or was the reel case too small to put HEG in the 200?


----------



## kenny

Bantam1 said:


> All of our new low profile reels have HEG which requires the larger gear box to accomodate the larger gears. This includes the Core, Calais DC, Curado E, Chronarch B, Cruxis...and probably any future products as well.


Shimano is just being stubborn about the ergonomics of the HEG reels. The Core is just awkward to palm, period. Why do I need larger gears anyway?
They must be designed for little hands.........


----------



## Bantam1

If you require more cranking power with less effort then you will appreciate the larger gearing.


----------



## kenny

Bantam1 said:


> If you require more cranking power with less effort then you will appreciate the larger gearing.


So they're bass reels. I never have needed to pull a fish out of heavy cover. 
The 50 Mg. & Curado 100's have plenty of cranking power for most inshore species.


----------



## Bantam1

They work well on inshore species as well. However if you are content with what you have then stick with it.


----------



## General CoolBro

Most, if any of you, have not touched one of the new reels. How can you possibly know if it will fit "your" needs or "your" hand for that matter. I see that Shimano has tried to make a high speed Bull the size of a Calf. It may or may not be the next favorite replacement. When I think about all the thousands of casts and many fish caught on black/silver, red, green, silver Curado 200's over the last 15+ years, not once do I recall dissapointment. Each change has been an improvement and yet the quality/reliability remains the same.

Making educated suggestions is one thing, it is another to complain just to be argumentative.

Thanks Bantam for all the info.

GCB


----------



## Bantam1

Well we have to take into consideration that maybe it is uncomfortable because of the way he holds the reel. We are all different and if its uncomfortable to him then so be it. I can see if he is frustrated because of this. However every manufacturer is now going with larger gearing (I wonder why?) so its a trend that is not going away. 

I bet if he tried fishing one of the newer reels he would find that they are pretty comfortable because of the shape. The gear box doesn't seem to be in the way with the newer shapes we have gone to. The reason behind the large gear box with the 7:1 reels is to accomodate the large gear size. A normal gear size in 7:1 has almost no cranking power. We went larger to allow for increased power out of a high speed reel. If you have no power with the speed then why use it?


----------



## Mr Yellowfin

*witch one*

i am going to buy two curados but now that the even newer one is out i dont no what to get? any suggestions? i fish salt water. 
when do the new curados come out?


----------



## Bantam1

August


----------



## dbarham

kenny said:


> So they're bass reels. I never have needed to pull a fish out of heavy cover.
> The 50 Mg. & Curado 100's have plenty of cranking power for most inshore species.


 thats what im trying to say they joined rite in with the others they should leave the citica 100 dsv at least on the market... these big gears are very awkward and uncomfortable on a long wade i cant palm it rite thats why i like my mg50 anb my curado 100b i better hang on to em. IMO thats gonna open the door to the market if you gotta get that style of reel there will be a whole lot more to choose from.. although i will most likely stick with shimano with the durability..but they need to keep the 100b curado 100 mg50 style frame AND GEAR SETUP PLEASE!


----------



## bogan

Here is some more info about the new Shimano line up.

http://www.tackletour.com/reviewicast08reelsshimano.html


----------



## kenny

Bantam,
So are you saying the '08 Core is a different profile than my '07 Core.

I think all the manufacturers are going to larger gears to sell more reels. That's why they're in business. Remember when big drivers hit the golf scene.....


----------



## Bantam1

kenny said:


> Bantam,
> So are you saying the '08 Core is a different profile than my '07 Core.


No they are unchanged for this year.



kenny said:


> I think all the manufacturers are going to larger gears to sell more reels. That's why they're in business. Remember when big drivers hit the golf scene.....


I wouldn't know because I do not golf. I took George Carlin's advice about golf lol


----------



## kenny

Bantam1 said:


> No they are unchanged for this year.
> 
> I wouldn't know because I do not golf. I took George Carlin's advice about golf lol


That's funny....miss ol' George.
I have to say you're a good sport Bantam. I guess I'll quit bugging you. LOL


----------



## Bantam1

You're not bugging me in any way. This is my job and I enjoy it


----------



## jabx1962

Bantam, 


Is there anywhere in or around Irvine that I can get the new Curados?..


I would like to buy 2 of them.


----------



## kenny

jabx1962 said:


> Bantam,
> 
> Is there anywhere in or around Irvine that I can get the new Curados?..
> 
> I would like to buy 2 of them.


Like you need another reel! :spineyes:


----------



## Bantam1

No not yet.They don't start shipping until August.


----------



## raw10628

I personally like the gear case better. It seems to fit and balance better in my hands, but aparently I'm not the norm with this. I have only heard a couple of people complain about it on the Core, and they are all posted in this thread.

Kenny, when the big drivers hit the scene it was an advancement in technology, just like the new reels are. Can't say that the big drivers didn't help everyone's game. Sure it was to sell more, but they were also a huge advantage to the player. If they didn't help you wouldn't still see them around, heck, that's all you see.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing

i just ordered mine but its pre order so they wont come out till august??


----------



## Bantam1

The first run is August then again in October.


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing

thanks, Bantam1


----------



## dbarham

it gets in my left hands way on a right handed reel when i palm it i often wade for 6-8 hours straight the bottom of that big gear i got small fat hands! IMO if they would leave the citica100dsv/ curado100d/ mg50 style reel on market it will still sell like wildfire! now the shimano is the same shape or very close to all the competition dont let em in the door!! im still gonna use shimano guess i better change my grip im gonna wear out these reels i got first maybe by then there will be an alternitive i hope


----------



## dbarham

raw10628 said:


> I personally like the gear case better. It seems to fit and balance better in my hands, but aparently I'm not the norm with this. I have only heard a couple of people complain about it on the Core, and they are all posted in this thread.
> 
> Kenny, when the big drivers hit the scene it was an advancement in technology, just like the new reels are. Can't say that the big drivers didn't help everyone's game. Sure it was to sell more, but they were also a huge advantage to the player. If they didn't help you wouldn't still see them around, heck, that's all you see.


 if its over 390 cc its too big! and they never changed the grip on a golf club since the beginning of golf! it is a big change i tried the daiwa coastal i liked the reel but the gear i did not i also have some newer citica 200 they are good outta the boat but i would never go on a long wade with them i traded the coastal to a friend for another curado200!


----------



## DV04

Why is this?



bbluefish said:


> On the Calais series you have HEG gearing on the 100 but not on the 200 models. Is this because the gears are strong enough on the 200 without HEG or was the reel case too small to put HEG in the 200?


----------



## dbarham

does the calais not have this big ol gear hangin down?


----------



## DV04

I think they do.



dbarham said:


> does the calais not have this big ol gear hangin down?


----------



## bbluefish

The case on the 200a is the same on both sides. No oversized gear hanging down on the frame on the handle side like other HEG reels. As I understand it the calais 100a has HEG gearing but not the 200a. Why?


----------



## Bantam1

The Calais 200A is using the same frame and tooling as the Calais 200, The Calais did not have HEG when we first introduced the reel. as the technology was still very new. We added HEG to the Calais 100A and 200DC models but it has not been introduced to the Calais 200 due to the same tooling.


----------



## bbluefish

Is there a large difference in cranking power between a non Heg reel like the 200a calias vs. the heg 100a. Do the larger Heg gears add more durability to the reel?


----------



## Bantam1

The reels with HEG will have more cranking power. Durability should also improve because there is more surface area on the main and pinion gears.


----------



## dbarham

arghh


----------



## aggie82josh

What specs are different between the stella 20000FA and 20000SW? I see where the SW has the bevelled spool and one less bb than the FA. Do you still have to manually engage the bail on the SW?


----------



## jerrybarnes13

*New Evair Marine shoes*

I have not seen any in shops down in San Diego ?? any help where


----------



## Bantam1

aggie82josh said:


> What specs are different between the stella 20000FA and 20000SW? I see where the SW has the bevelled spool and one less bb than the FA. Do you still have to manually engage the bail on the SW?


The 18000 and 20000SW have a manual bail trip like the FA. The gearing is stronger, the spool is ceramic coated after the anodizing so it will not corrode. It also has a back up anti reverse, Shielded ARB bearings, one piece bail wire, new Propulsion spool with a special proprietery lip coating, 3 Bearing supported oscillation, new DLC carbon line roller...on and on. The entire reel has been redesigned to be more durable and more corrosion resistant.

The SW is a much better design for the offshore applications. It is pretty much designed to work with braided line and heavier line.

Jerry-

The Stella SW has not started shipping yet. They will begin shipping next month. Fisherman's Landing, Anglers Choice and a few other stores should have them.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Bantam,

I havent read through every single post on this sight, so sorry if you have answered this question. 

Is Shimano coming out with a replacement for the 50mg? I know they have updated ones with the three holes, but anything other than that for saltwater? I am thinking of buying a few more, but I would hate to do it and then Shimano comes out with something "new and improved". Let me know your thoughts.
I know you shouldnt use mg's in saltwater, but I dont care. I will keep buying them and using them until the are junk. I am wanting something small and light.


----------



## Bantam1

The Core is the higher end version of the 50MG. As of right now the 50MG is still on the current production list. Anything new will be announced when I am given the green light to do so.


----------



## Freshwaterman

Bantam1 said:


> The Core is the higher end version of the 50MG. As of right now the 50MG is still on the current production list. Anything new will be announced when I am given the green light to do so.


So what your are really saying is to hold off.


----------



## Captain Kyle

Great Update bantam


----------



## Bantam1

123fish said:


> So what your are really saying is to hold off.


No that is not what I am saying. I'm just telling you that I cannot discuss future products espcially for something that is not even discontinued.


----------

